# Just returned from MEPS; Disqualified for eyesight



## mikeA (Sep 4, 2017)

Last week I flew out to Indianapolis for MEPS ready to enlist. My plan is to join NG, then tryout for the group in March if time permitted. Everything checked out except for my eyesight. I am 1 point over the stigmatism allowance. I was marked as disqualified and could not enlist. The Doc and recruiter seem to think a waiver would be no problem, because I'm not that far over the point scale. I'm concerned that if I obtain a waiver my eyesight may be a problem with SF. 
I was encouraged at MEPS seeing everyone enlist and i'm hoping that day will come soon for me. 

ASVAB: 81 GT: 124 
DLAB: 93


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 4, 2017)

Have you thought about going to an ophthalmologist to see if you are a good candidate for eye surgery?

It might be worth it to help with the waiver process. Then once you are in, you could try and get it done for free. Otherwise there are some good financing options.

I had PRK done while at Bragg in '01. All combat arms MOSs had priority and was able to get it done within 30 days of being considered a candidate.

Good luck


----------



## Grunt (Sep 4, 2017)

If you really want in -- then do all you know to do and give it your absolute best effort until the final answer is NO!

Until then, drive on and best of fortune to you!


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (Sep 4, 2017)

While it's unfortunate you've encountered this roadblock, it's great you aren't letting it dissuade you. I'll leave this here:

Make Them Tell You No! | Fighter Sweep

Like Agoge said, make them tell you no!


----------



## Teufel (Sep 4, 2017)

Best of luck buddy. Don't take no for an answer and never quit.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Sep 5, 2017)

mikeA said:


> Last week I flew out to Indianapolis for MEPS ready to enlist. My plan is to join NG, then tryout for the group in March if time permitted. Everything checked out except for my eyesight. I am 1 point over the stigmatism allowance. I was marked as disqualified and could not enlist. The Doc and recruiter seem to think a waiver would be no problem, because I'm not that far over the point scale. I'm concerned that if I obtain a waiver my eyesight may be a problem with SF.
> I was encouraged at MEPS seeing everyone enlist and i'm hoping that day will come soon for me.
> 
> ASVAB: 81 GT: 124
> DLAB: 93



From what I know, with a waiver you will be ineligible for an 18x contract going in, but you can earn it in basic with PT/RM/Good behavior. Sounds weird, but my buddy in basic was ineligible for SF prior to joining due to a missing finger tip and earned a contract and passed physical in Basic.


----------

